# Planning Laws: Has locals only rule been successfully challenged?



## KKwoman (17 Jun 2009)

I am currently going through the planning process for a part of the county that I am not from. I am being told that unless i am related to someone in the area i am wasting my time!

 I thought that this had been struck out Indo: Locals Only planning rule illegal says EU.

Has anybody gone through this and won? 

I have been renting in the area for over 2 1/2 years and really love the community but it is too expensive (still) to buy. We are told the design of the house is well within guidelines and the site is perfect. 

Is there no appeal past this? Any help appreciated.


----------



## onq (17 Jun 2009)

Not a lot to go on here, so instead I'll ask three questions; -

#1 Who told you you were wasting your time unless you are related to someone local?
#2 Who told you the design of the house is well within guidelines and the site is perfect?
#3 What kind of Appeal are you talking about?

Unless your answer to the first two is "the local planning officer" and the last one is "an Appeal to An Bórd Pleanála" it would appear that; -

(i) you didn't ask the right people and 
(ii) you're not dealing with the correct body of law.

FWIW

ONQ


----------



## KKwoman (18 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the questions. 
1 - the architect told us. He has said that he has dealt with previous planning applications in the past and has said that this is an 'area under urban influence' as such it is either farming related or local relations only
2 - The architect. Same reasons as above in terms of successful planning applications.
3 - an appeal to an An Bórd Pleanála or any civil appeal past that is my question i guess.


----------



## tester1 (18 Jun 2009)

we went for a site in louth 2 years ago and were told no by planner as we are from meath. local planning laws. 
We didnt submit planning as planner was who would have been dealing with file. We were told no in the pre planning stages. Even within county meath there were limits to where we could buy. 
Totally ridiculous but we didnt have the time or money to fight it. 

I considered it for a while but just wasnt worth it for us.


----------



## onq (20 Jun 2009)

KKwoman said:


> Thanks for the questions.
> 1 - the architect told us. He has said that he has dealt with previous planning applications in the past and has said that this is an 'area under urban influence' as such it is either farming related or local relations only
> 2 - The architect. Same reasons as above in terms of successful planning applications.
> 3 - an appeal to an An Bórd Pleanála or any civil appeal past that is my question i guess.



Fair enough, but I'd still ring up the planner myself and have a chat if I were you.
They are all public servants with wages paid for by your taxes, many of whom are deeply committed to sound planning practice.

It cannot hurt to ask ;-)

ONQ


----------

